# Water Changes



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

So it's been a week since my tank has been fully established with fish. (BTW I know that both species of sharks that I have listed in my signature can outgrow my tank, I will be able to re-home them back to the pet shop once they get to a larger size) I did a 50% water change. This is really the first time I'm starting to do weekly water changes, and the first time I did it completely by myself (always had help from my dad). 

Couple of questions:

I noticed that a lot of waste come up from the gravel when I used the gravel vacuum. Is it normal for there to be that much waste? Especially since fish were recently introduced? I collected as much as I could through the siphon and the rest was left to be collected by the filter. Also, the water was somewhat cloudy after i finished the water change, but that's usually normal, right?

Next, is 50% enough?

And do you guys have any certain tips for water changes, I mean despite the fact that I THINK I did it right haha.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

What kind of fish are in your tank, atm? Some kinds of fish produce more waste than others... And 50% should be fine.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Tiger barbs, cories, Angels, gouramis, and a few small sharks.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Cool and yes that amount of waste is pretty normal for those fish


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

You will never be able to get rid of ALL the waste during the water changes. But that's normal anyways to see waste.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok, at least that what I'm seeing is normal, which is a good thing.


----------

